# Belle Grove Ponds in the Winter



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Anybody been fishing Belle Grove Ponds lately?

I'm thinking about launching my kayak at Southwest Area Park and try to catch some pickerel and perch. I've also heard that Belle Grove is loaded with carp.
How is the carp bite in the winter time?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Rod*

Is That Just Across From The Wilson Bridge In Va.?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey rod...

still haven't got my cold weather gear but i'm stopping by REI soon and should pick up semi-dry top soon... i should be ready for the spring...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CAST DADDY L said:


> Is That Just Across From The Wilson Bridge In Va.?


No it's in Baltimore County or maybe that section is in Ann Arundel County. It's part of the Patapsco River.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

It hasn't been fishing all that well this winter. I managed a few carp a few weeks ago and some panfish here and there but definatley an off year thus far. We should be standing on that water right now - I did manage a few rockfish a couple of nights ago - mostly in the 18" range. Very tidal influenced place so try to fish accordingly - You like carp fishing eh' ?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Tommy, there's probably a few of us here that like to carp fish. Perhaps we can get together this Spring and you can show us some of the finer points of the sport.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update on Belle Grove. 

Tommy, I like catching big fish from a kayak. It doesn't matter if it's carp, catfish, stripers, etc... I've seen some carp cruising the waters at the Rocky Gorge and Belle Grove. I've tried to catch them but I have never had any luck. Maybe you can show me how to catch them carp. You have any interest in kayak fishing? I have an extra kayak, maybe we can go out sometime in spring time and stalk and catch some carp in the kayaks for a nantucket sleigh ride!

SeaSalt, did you get waders to wear with the drytop? Warm water discharge fishing should start kicking in gear in February.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

There's always something biting at Belle Grove.

At Belle Grove check out the inlet to the upper pond...I've done good for carp (and other resident species for that matter) there during the winter. Being a decent and really resticted flow the water is the last to freeze and it kicks during a warm spell. There's resident carp in this pond to mid 20's...I've had several repeat captures. Fish roll in the area when the rest of the pond is frozen (Tommy, explain this to Phone  )Try just plain sweet corn or whatcha like, nothing fancy. Makes sense as the inlet is a food source for incoming goodies, snacks and prime feeding. Set up spot is TIGHT on the point so first couple guys there gets it and ya better get along ok Please take your trash with ya.

This area can be accessed by Belle Grove Road to Gibbons Road to Bishop Avenue. Baltimore ADC Book map #42 grid J-12. If you don't have ADC Book Maps you're not a diehard angler so get with the program 

Despite appearances the neighborhood is ok and take the trail to the left at the end of the road. Watch the nasty little dog in the fenced yard to the right 

Further down trail to the right leading to the islands are also good as the islands act as extended points to the deepest water in that pond and fish travel along both sides. This was my primary fishing hole for a couple years and we kept a hefty trash bag tied to the tree so please do the same and take your trash with ya. Very nice and open spot for a relaxin day fishing.

If you have bottom baits out don't forget to pasd the time by casting some luresetc for predators. I've seen some decent pickeral come outta this pond...try dropdowns for crappies too but I've seen them mainly on the 2nd/3rd pond inlet area.

Other areas may produce as well...like the inlet area to the left of the American Legion or others. Time to spill it and help your fellow anglers


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

fishingrod said:


> Thanks for the update on Belle Grove.
> 
> Tommy, I like catching big fish from a kayak. It doesn't matter if it's carp, catfish, stripers, etc... I've seen some carp cruising the waters at the Rocky Gorge and Belle Grove. I've tried to catch them but I have never had any luck. Maybe you can show me how to catch them carp. You have any interest in kayak fishing? I have an extra kayak, maybe we can go out sometime in spring time and stalk and catch some carp in the kayaks for a nantucket sleigh ride!
> 
> Thanks for the offer - I never been in a yak before - if they put my back through the same misery as a canoe then I think I'll have to pass - back isn't in the best of shape if ya know what I mean - I do have a few places that would be ideal for the yak though so I will keep you in mind. We fish Belle Grove a good bit - all year long too. If your in the area and you see some of the locals fishing - ask them if I am around - we all kinda know one another. With the weather we are having now I maybe down there tomorrow after 4 pm. wetting a line. All P&S guys welcome to fish with me anytime.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Pat, thanks for the detail info about Belle Grove. I have fished belle grove a couple of times from the kayak with no luck. I was first told that the ponds were loaded with stripers (this was a couple of years ago). I have a fish finder on my kayak and the first time I fished BG I was marking big fish marks in the pond just south of the 895 bridge. So I was throwing BA's and Rattletraps with no luck. Then I was told they were probably carp. So I went back and drifted around with carp bait with no luck. I tried a couple more times, again no luck. So I kind of gave up on the carp since I never have any luck. I'm amazed at how big they get and everyone says they are a blast to catch. That is why I want to learn how to catch them. 

That's too funny about the ADC Maps. I just counted and I have ADC Maps for 8 different counties, a MD & DE DeLorme Map and topo maps for upper chesapeake and the Potomac. The ADC maps are the best, I'm on my 2nd copy for a couple of the counties.

Tommy, I would like to make it out tomorrow but I'll still be in work after 4PM. I have a Hobie Sport foot pedal kayak. I've owned 5 kayaks and this is the most comfortable yak I've ever owned. It's like sitting in a lazy boy recliner. This spring I will be adding the Hobie Adventure to the fleet. This is also foot pedal powered. Many who have the Adventure say it's the ultimate fishing yak. If I decide to hit Belle Grove this spring I will send you an email to see if you want meetup. I live about 20 minutes from the ponds. I have a goal to learn to fish all the fishing holes that are within 30 minutes of my house. Less time on the road = more fishing time.


----------



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

Anything biting at the grove right now? I have never been. I'm thinking about trying tomorrow. How is the pickerel action?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Kosta, I've been fishing it after work a few times the past week. The tides have been really crazy - lowest that I can remember seeing it with all of these windy days lately. I have been catching a few crappies, yellow perch and a few bluegills on small jigs under a float. I haven't caught any pickerel there lately but have heard of a few caught - mostly on minnows. I may stop by today since it is so nice out - if you ever in the area and you see a green GMC that's where I'll be  .


----------



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for the report tommy. I may be out there tomorrow. Do you happen to know the best refference point on the DNR tide calculator?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Fort McHenry tides are pretty close - maybe - 15 mins off. I went today and caught a dozen or so crappies and one nice bluegill using a panfish assassin under a float. Good luck if you get out. PS = the fish were about 6'- 7' deep and suspended about a foot off the bottom near wooden cover (hidden of course ).


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the crappie report Tommy. I personally have not crappie fished Belle Grove but watched in amazement a few years back as a boat angler cast a float-presented lure to partially submerged wood (a significant dropdown behind the American Legion) and pull out crappie after crappie. And they were not little throw backs. They kept them all and surely had a nice slab fry. Me and the boy from our bank spot caught scores of under sized yellow perch, which we released. It never ceases to amaze me of the wide variety of species (freshwater, brackish, even ocean-sourced visitors liike Spot) available at Belle Grove Ponds on a seasonal basis.


----------

